# Batch files under Windows XP



## LLB (Apr 25, 2007)

I would like to open two files at the same time.
Using the notepad with windows XP I wrote the following batch file.

@ECHO OFF
start C:\Program Files\QsoNet\CQ100\CQ100.exe
start C:\Program Files\QuickMix\QMIX\cq100.qmx
exit

When I run the batch file the following message is returned...
Windows cannot find 'C:\Program Files'

Any help appreciated.

Larry Bush


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

If there are spaces in your path or filenames, you need to put everything in quotes.

"C:\Program Files\QsoNet\CQ100\CQ100.exe"


----------



## Steproy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

i sugest to check the path again...
or us only small letters or big letters, not both...
some times this makes a diffrence


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, for most batch files, the case does not matter. However, the quotes mentioned previously DO matter.


----------

